# Union Binding Disc Shattered



## hon (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a pair of Union Charger bindings which I bought brand new a couple of months ago. I used them three days ago first time and today the binding disc of the front foot shattered while I was going downhill. On inspection, the rear disc also develops cracks. 

Does anyone have any problem with Union binding discs before? Or is it just me unlucky?

I put a Burton disc into the Union binding and it looks it fits. Does anyone have experience replacing the Union discs with Burton's?

Thanks.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Contact Union, they'll send you new ones right away.

c3-shop.com, click on the live help link if they're online. If not, PM Union House on this forum.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

hon said:


> I have a pair of Union Charger bindings which I bought brand new a couple of months ago. I used them three days ago first time and today the binding disc of the front foot shattered while I was going downhill. On inspection, the rear disc also develops cracks.
> 
> Does anyone have any problem with Union binding discs before? Or is it just me unlucky?
> 
> ...


Please give us a call at 206.632.1601 and ask for warranty. You will be sent a new set of disks today. 

I'll send you a PM, just to make sure you see this.

Question - Did you put Loctite on your screws? If so, it sounds like you got some on the disk. That stuff turns nylon into dust. 

If not, then I don't know what to tell you. We haven't had a disk break this year that I know of. Either way, we will replace it today. I always suggest picking up the phone and calling. It's the fastest and best way to take care of everything. 

If you live outside of the US, go to this page and contact your local distributor. Info & Distribution | UNION BINDING CO. 2012/ 2013 

Thanks and sorry for any inconvenience!


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

Do not put Burton Discs or any other brands discs into your Union bindings unless they're made by Union. 
You're putting yourself at a pretty serious risk by mixing brands disc and baseplates.
They are NOT compatible parts.

The guys at Union or your local Union shop will help you get them fixed.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

BurtonBindings said:


> Do not put Burton Discs or any other brands discs into your Union bindings unless they're made by Union.
> You're putting yourself at a pretty serious risk by mixing brands disc and baseplates.
> They are NOT compatible parts.
> 
> The guys at Union or your local Union shop will help you get them fixed.


Forgot to mention that. Thanks E.B.


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

Im been thinking about getting the union force binding. Now that i know your just a few hours away from me and great on warranty service i will definately get the union on the week end


----------



## hon (Feb 24, 2012)

I am still waiting for their warranty department to reply my emails. Except for the initial contact that I received as PM here, I haven't heard from them since. So what's going on here?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## airblaster503 (Dec 24, 2012)

Maybe you should call instead of email. Seems to get things done faster that way.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah I emailed Capita, a C3 company well over a week ago with board sizing questions and never got a response. I little disheartening, but I still ended up with a Capita board. I will most defiantly be phoning if I need them again.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you call the number that was posted? That's what they suggested you do. No where in there did it say to email. Or did you try the live chat on their website like Extremo suggested? If all you did was email, you didn't do enough.


----------



## hon (Feb 24, 2012)

I was told by Union Inhouse to email to their warranty department.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

You were also given a phone number and told to call. That's where I would start. Talking to someone will garner more results than just sending an email.


----------



## hon (Feb 24, 2012)

I have indicated to union inhouse that I am in Japan this for another several weeks and email is the only way to communicate. He gave me an email to contact and then everyone disappears. Seems that it is my fault that something I bought breaks on me!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Well it'll teach you to use an impact drill to put your bindings on. 

Seriously though, go to C3shop.com. If someone is online they'll help you out.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

hon said:


> I have indicated to union inhouse that I am in Japan this for another several weeks and email is the only way to communicate. He gave me an email to contact and then everyone disappears. Seems that it is my fault that something I bought breaks on me!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


I wasn't aware that there were no telephones in Japan..


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Alkasquawlik said:


> I wasn't aware that there were no telephones in Japan..


If he has a Japan number, it'll be an International call. He might not have a plan for that so could cost a pretty penny.

So completely understandable if he wants to use the free email method instead.


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

Union is distributed by Custom Produce in Japan.
their phone number is:

+81 4 7183 2380

I got this number by looking at the Union website and figuring out who handles what and where.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

BurtonBindings said:


> Union is distributed by Custom Produce in Japan.
> their phone number is:
> 
> +81 4 7183 2380
> ...


common sense, such a magical thing.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Best get a Japanese speaking friend to deal with them; quite likely the operator doesnt speak English...


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

As for the cause of the problem, it sounds like you might have overtightened the screws. 

On my first board, I mounted the bindings using a power drill! :laugh:

The disks didn't break though, because I had the drill on a really low torque setting. If you did the same and had it on a high setting, you could have overtightened them too much, which would make them much more prone to breakage.

After realizing that I could have been overtightening them, I've just been using a Dakine Torque Driver tool to mount the bindings. I can get the screws as tight as they need without overtightening them because I can feel where they stop in the threads.

So if you _did_ use a drill like I once did, *don't do it anymore*. Tighten them by hand instead. That's how they supposed to be tightened.

If you didn't use a power tool to mount them then I have no clue what went wrong.

Hopefully you'll contact C3 soon and get some new disks on the way. I have had a defective part once and called C3 about it on the telecommunications device. They immediately sent me a replacement in the same color absolutely free. Got here in less than a week and haven't had any problems. Love those guys. :thumbsup:


----------

